# NAT Port öffnen



## Loratus (21. April 2012)

Guten Abend.
Meine Wenigkeit spielt gerne Halo Reach übers Internet (XBox 360). Jedesma wenn ich die Spielersuche starte, kommt die Meldung "NAT-Art Port nicht offen, Spielersuche könnte verlangsamt werden." Auch als ich mit nem Kumpel gemeinsam spielen wollte konnten wir aufgrund des NATs nicht in einer Gruppe sein.
Hab mich dann ein wenig im Internet schlau gemacht, jedoch nicht viel gefunden. Der Trick mit dem Router ausschalten, 30sek. warten und wieder einschalten bringt mir leider nix. Auch hab ich bei der Router Konfig. die Ports "freigeschaltet", das hat jedoch auch nicht geholfen.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit den NAT Port zu öffnen?

(Besitze einen 3-WebCube)

Mfg
Loratus


----------



## gradof (21. April 2012)

Tritt das Problem erst seit kurzem oder schon länger auf ?
Bei mir ändert sich das meist. An einem Tag offen dann wieder nur mittel.


----------



## Loratus (21. April 2012)

Also ich hab erst seit kurzem wieder XBox Live (Berechtigung zum Online spielen), jedoch kommt bislang immer die Meldung.

*edit*
Grad eingefallen, dass es ja ne eigene Halo Netzwerkanzeige gibt. Beim NAT-Port wechselt es bei mir immer zwischen [Geschlossen] und [Moderat], aber nie offen.


----------



## Loratus (25. April 2012)

/push

Keiner ne Lösung?


----------



## mristau (25. April 2012)

Port freischalten reicht manchmal nicht, man muss den Port im Router auch auf die IP der X-Box weiterleiten lassen


----------



## Aldaria (26. April 2012)

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht mit der XBox aus, aber bei verwendung von NAT musst du folgendes machen:

1. Das Zielgerät am besten mit einer statischen IP konfigurieren.
2. Auf dem Router eine weiterleitung der öffentlichen IP Addresse/port auf das zielgerät einrichten.
3. Firewall ausnahme erstellen, welche den Port auf das Zielgerät durchlässt.


P.S: Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du mal schreibst, was für ein Router du hast. *g*


----------

